# Veritas Inset Vise - placement?



## MarkColan (Aug 11, 2010)

Didn't know where to put a question on workbench design. I guess you could say it is a Jig or Fixture… kind of the primary one.

I am at the point in my workbench where I'm ready to create the cavities for the Veritas Inset Vise. I plan to use it as a very lightweight tail vise. If you don't know: it's about 7/8" deep, 3" wide, 10 3/4" long, and is designed to be mounted into a cavity in the bench top. Along with dog holes, it serves a similar purpose as an end vise, but of course considerably lighter.

I have never used a bench with a tail vise, or a bench with dogs. This is all kind of new to me. I know, it all depends on what I'm going to use it for, and I'm not sure: I don't plan that far ahead. It just seems that dogs with even a lightweight tail vise would be handy for some big pieces.

The instructions that come with it say the dog holes should line up with the middle (of course) and that the minimum distance from the edge is 1.5", because the vise is 3" wide.

I'm tempted to put its center around 6-7" from the edge. The reason: while working on the bench top, it dropped, and I gouged it at a place that the inset vise could hide when I create the cavities. But I have not used dogs before, and I don't know the practicalities of their placement, and if it is impractical there, I don't want to find out the hard way.

Where would YOU place it? At the edge? What offset from the edge?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Cool thread as I may get that vise also.

I say, install it where you're most comfortable. Imagine yourself planing 
and or sanding, maybe assembling something.

Maybe one on each end for panel work.

Looking forward to the responses.


----------



## MarkColan (Aug 11, 2010)

I do remember that when I bought it I was wondering if putting a second one in was the right thing. It might be. I'm saving the templates for routing the cavities.


----------



## lumberingjoe (Jan 25, 2013)

I've had one installed on my bench for about a year. It's on the front right corner. Other than all the time dealing with the dog sticking up, they're ok. Today I would try to get by using a Veritas Wonder Dog.


----------

